# Work Outlook



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Coming into the winter season,how does the future work load look? Talking to a sheetmetal guy on a job said the company he worked with had rotating layoffs a month at time. No jobs on the horizon.


 
We are and have been slammed with work for the past two years. We have backlog for another 3 years. I'm putting in 48 to 50 hour weeks.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Coming into the winter season,how does the future work load look?


Bleak. .......................


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Starting to look up actually for us.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Bleak. .......................


And watching the news, not improving for some time, IF you can believe the experts(?).


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> We are and have been slammed with work for the past two years. We have backlog for another 3 years. I'm putting in 48 to 50 hour weeks.


what's your niche? i understand alarms, but what market?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Coming into the winter season,how does the future work load look? Talking to a sheetmetal guy on a job said the company he worked with had rotating layoffs a month at time. No jobs on the horizon.



Work is slow. There are a handful of jobs breaking this winter but nothing to put large amounts of men to work. Were facing the largest unemployment in my local in almost 20 years.

I called around to the other larger local's in Pennsy. Everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Gotta love the auto plants that hire 160+ guys for a couple of days.. 

http://www.ibew353.org/images/pdf/CALLS.pdf


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Gotta love the auto plants that hire 160+ guys for a couple of days.


That is something wish I could say I had done. That sounds like a fun time. 

I have been on jobs with as many of 80s of us for a few days to blow a job out but it was boring office or retail space.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

It's like a roller coaster for us. Last three months we were slammed. It slowed down last week some. Still have work and the phone is still ringing but not like it was. We can only hope they don't let the tax cuts expire....IMO if they don't extend them I see customers only calling for service.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> That is something wish I could say I had done. That sounds like a fun time.
> 
> I have been on jobs with as many of 80s of us for a few days to blow a job out but it was boring office or retail space.




Me too.When I worked for a bigger company we did a 175kw genny for a place that prints checks etc for the bank. We had to bring a rental in and then do the shut down. Had 30 guys working all night to finish it up. That's the most guys I have ever worked with on one job.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm slammed through Christmas without taking on anymore work, and not including the service calls we'll be running the whole time:thumbsup: Obama's plan is working


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> We can only hope they don't let the tax cuts expire....IMO if they don't extend them I see customers only calling for service.


If the tax cuts expire, people will re-invest in their businesses. It could mean MORE work for you.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> And watching the news, not improving for some time, IF you can believe the experts(?).


Brian have you checked in the section of your news about Southern California.For the last 2 weeks there have been many articles in regards to work and the lack of needed manpower in the near future.Over 7000 needed for 9 of the proposed 21 solar projects 2 of which have already started and several others already approved and let. If you look for black you will find it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Brian have you checked in the section of your news about Southern California.For the last 2 weeks there have been many articles in regards to work and the lack of needed manpower in the near future.Over 7000 needed for 9 of the proposed 21 solar projects 2 of which have already started and several others already approved and let. If you look for black you will find it.


I have heard this and it would imagine this would be good for the west coast workers. I would imagine there is a glut of workers from Las Vegas area. I am sure there will be travelers, looking to head west.

I really think it may be some time before the housing market returns to a healthy work force.

Any links Noah?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually Brian My better half does much of the web search for jobs. She said large energy solar projects in Southern California is where she started. LA Times has had many articles recently in regards to local construction. Washington state has started putting some to work that I posted about before, with an abundance of new construction to start early 2011. You are correct the housing is at a low that has never been seen before with little to look forward to(but this is a boon to those interested in a long term investment.) There are 5 new nuclear plants being built as I post with several more slated to start next year. Times are dire and we have been beaten by economic woes but the outlook has so much promise I could never give up on our future in construction work.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

oldman said:


> what's your niche? i understand alarms, but what market?


Burglar, Fire alarms, Access Control, CCTV, Nurse Call systems, IT & Networks, and some home theater.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Get int o access control great new way for electrician to make great money check out fingertecusa.com over there you"ll see biometric access control...................
It is easy to become a reseller(installer) you can make few hundred bucks a unit.
They even drop ship no investment necessary after the first purchase.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Get int o access control great new way for electrician to make great money check out fingertecusa.com over there you"ll see biometric access control. http://fingertecusa.com/access-control-model-c-35
> It is easy to become a reseller(installer) you can make few hundred bucks a unit.
> They even drop ship no investment necessary after the first purchase.


 Sounds interesting. My brother in law owns a locksmithing company.

P.M. me please. Is this equipment UL.c, or CSA listed?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

[email protected], this is obvious advertising. Please contact the site admin if you would like to advertise.

Also, please tell me how this is electrical related.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know about you guys.. But my fingerprints tend to get destroyed/burnt/scratched/cut almost daily..


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I don't know about you guys.. But my fingerprints tend to get destroyed/burnt/scratched/cut almost daily..


 Absolutely, I am pretty sure I could rob a bank and they would never catch me!:whistling2:


----------

